# Bird's Eye Pine Chest



## ElMostro (Oct 19, 2012)

I made this piece a while back. It is made of "Genuine Home Depot Pine" with some weird bug or fungal infection. I made it as a dry run for another one that I made out of curly oak. The oak one turned out nice but I like this one better.
http://i230.Rule #2/albums/ee238/ElMostro_bucket/ChestPineBirdsEye1_zps2e0b5236.jpg
http://i230.Rule #2/albums/ee238/ElMostro_bucket/ChestPinedetail_zpsb1ecca71.jpg
Eugene


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2012)

VERY nice- Sure is nice to have another furniture maker here!!!!


----------



## DomInick (Oct 19, 2012)

That is wickedly beautiful.


----------



## EricJS (Oct 19, 2012)

Eugene, that's exceptional!

I actually saw a couple 1x10's like that at HD about a year ago & couldn't take my eyes off of it. I usually don't think of pine when it comes to furniture, but I regretted that I didn't go back for it. There was enough to build a nice box or other small project. 

One thing certainly stands out on this site; the finished projects show top level craftsmanship and an eye for beautiful and unique materials. I haven't seen anything that was "plain" yet.


----------



## phinds (Oct 19, 2012)

WOW ... that's fantastic.

I'm not 100% sure, but I believe that the dark areas are just small ingrown limbs rather than some kind of infection.

You can see pics of similar stuff on my site near the bottom of the main pine page and I'm now reminded that I have even better pics of similar stuff that haven't made it to the site yet.


----------



## ElMostro (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks folks. Over the past 12 years I have found enough of this type of wood to make a double dresser w/mirror, two night tables, a blanket chest, a small jewelry chest, the accent panels on a sleigh bed and 2 picture frames...basically a complete bedroom set made from this stuff.
Eugene


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2012)

Eugene that really is beautiful. 

Since you found the wood at big box, the lumber is the fast growth pine from a plantation. Probably loblolly or slash though I am not certain about that. Those species have really fast growth and can have all sorts of weird characteristics. Beautiful piece - you took cheap wood and made it look ritzy.


----------



## Brink (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow! In every direction WOW! The wood selection, proportions the style. Incredible.


----------



## BarbS (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow. I love the book-matching flip on those drawer fronts. You took some irregular wood and made a thing of beauty out of it. Nicely done!


----------

